# MLB opening day! Who's excited!?



## DrKingGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

BEEN SO ANXIOUS!!! MLB Opening Day!!! Hudson is pitching tonight for Atl vs Phi. Hoping for a game 1 shutout!! Trying to train my plants how to feed and water themselves for the next day or two! LOL Who is your team? Excited about any acquisitions made in the off-season?


----------



## wcrazy78 (Apr 1, 2013)

Go Tiger's! I got tickets to home opening weekend against the Yankee's.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 2, 2013)

the sox stomped the yankees opening day so i'm good with that. i wish they would stop having sox/yankee opening day games, though. save the drama for when everyone's warmed up.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 2, 2013)

so fucking pumped!!!! sox tickets are finally starting to fall off a bit. I finally can afford to fucking go now


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Apr 17, 2014)

big Braves fan here..grew up a Braves fan..hopefully we can win the divison and make it farther in the playoffs this year.


----------

